# Damiano:"Fuck Putin". Maneskin al Coachella.



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

Che coraggio!!!! Fikissimoh!


----------



## danjr (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


Grande!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".



Zelensky aprirà un fan club dei Maneskin a Kiev.


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


Mi piacevano adesso iniziano a rompermi i maroni.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".



Dubito capisca di che parla a 20 anni.

Ma nulla da dire, impossibile dargli torto.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".



C'è da dire che questi incarnano perfettamente tutto il male ed il degrado della società occidentale. 

Vedendolo vestito così, Putin (indipendentemente da tutto il discorso Ucraina) se la starà facendo sotto.


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


Sarebbe stupendo se ti venisse a cercare il KGB


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupendo se ti venisse a cercare il KGB



In quel caso diventerebbero i primi cantastorie della Russia. 

Questi sono dei pupazzi. Fanno quello che gli dicono di fare.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che questi incarnano perfettamente tutto il male ed il degrado della società occidentale.
> 
> Vedendolo vestito così, Putin (indipendentemente da tutto il discorso Ucraina) se la starà facendo sotto.


Orribile. Il suo successore Blanco mi sa che lo supera in degrado.





E guardacaso, hanno vinto entrambi Sanremo. Che caso ahahah.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vedendolo vestito così, Putin (indipendentemente da tutto il discorso Ucraina) se la starà facendo sotto.



Puahahaha questo è certo

Anzi, se in un'intervista chiedessero un commento a Putin sulla questione, so già che parole userebbe per commentare uomini che mettono lo smalto e si vestono da donna


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Orribile. Il suo successore Blanco mi sa che lo supera in degrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che pagliaccio.. A parte la canzone che fa cacare e lui che senza autotune è peggio di un gesso sulla lavagna, ma pensa di essere figo conciato così? Si crede alternativo?
Oggi alternativo sarebbe uno che si presenta coi peli sotto le ascelle e la panzetta non sti pupazzi col reggiseno..
Quando vedo ste robe penso davvero che siamo alla frutta..
E la gente che canta sta roba e riprende sto scappato di casa...


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


Grandissimi come sempre... Il resto è noia!


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Puahahaha questo è certo
> 
> Anzi, se in un'intervista chiedessero un commento a Putin sulla questione, so già che parole userebbe per commentare uomini che mettono lo smalto e si vestono da donna


E avrebbe ragione, questi sono malati di mente Prezzolati usati per distruggere la mascolinità e creare un modello unico globale


----------



## kekkopot (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che questi incarnano perfettamente tutto il male ed il degrado della società occidentale.
> 
> Vedendolo vestito così, Putin (indipendentemente da tutto il discorso Ucraina) se la starà facendo sotto.


Madonna veramente. Avrò magari una mentalità poca avvezza al "fluidismo" ma se il mondo occidentale è questo............. (e mi fermo qui per non aprire discussioni)


----------



## Pungiglione (18 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Orribile. Il suo successore Blanco mi sa che lo supera in degrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogni nuovo vincente di fa' rivalutare il precedente  

Bei tempi quando la musica non era così legata al personaggiohh


----------



## kekkopot (18 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Orribile. Il suo successore Blanco mi sa che lo supera in degrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No vabbè assurdo. Siamo arrivati nell'era in cui le donne hanno più peli degli uomini e gli uomini vestono come donne. Che degrado.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Queste porcate oscene non fanno altro che dar man forte alle teorie di Putin e Kirill sul degrado occidentale. Neanch'io riesco a dar torto ai despoti d'oriente quando vedo queste robe.
E lo dico da persona che tifa per un mondo occidentale più pulito e meno marcio, non voglio certo finire sotto l'egemonia di Putin o degli alieni gialli...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E avrebbe ragione, questi sono malati di mente Prezzolati usati per distruggere la mascolinità e creare un modello unico globale



Altroché ragione, l' omofobia di Putin,magari un pò limata, è una delle sue qualità!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Orribile. Il suo successore Blanco mi sa che lo supera in degrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che degrado . Noi occidentali meritiamo l'estinzione


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".


Ci stiamo divertendo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città.....ma che roba è? Quando partecipano ai banchetti si mettono a ruttare per poi ridere dicendo: "alla faccia dei subsahariani che muoiono di fame!" ????


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo divertendo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città.....ma che roba è? Quando partecipano ai banchetti si mettono a ruttare per poi ridere dicendo: "alla faccia dei subsahariani che muoiono di fame!" ????


Il degrado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

*Blanco si è lanciato di schiena sulla folla ma non è stato afferrato dai fan. Nessuna conseguenza.
Dopo il concerto Blanco è stato ricevuto da Bergoglio, come "momento di rinascita per i giovani dopo due anni di pandemia".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blanco si è lanciato di schiena sulla folla ma non è stato afferrato dai fan. Nessuna conseguenza.
> Dopo il concerto Blanco è stato ricevuto da Bergoglio, come "momento di rinascita per i giovani dopo due anni di pandemia".*



E' da un po' che mi accorgo che le news in questo paese sembrano sempre di più barzellette.
Ma sono vere. Non so se ridere o piangere


----------



## Swaitak (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blanco si è lanciato di schiena sulla folla ma non è stato afferrato dai fan. Nessuna conseguenza.
> Dopo il concerto Blanco è stato ricevuto da Bergoglio, come "momento di rinascita per i giovani dopo due anni di pandemia".*


il Papa fluido


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blanco si è lanciato di schiena sulla folla ma non è stato afferrato dai fan. Nessuna conseguenza.
> Dopo il concerto Blanco è stato ricevuto da Bergoglio, come "momento di rinascita per i giovani dopo due anni di pandemia".*


Due macchiette. Io all'eurovision tiferò contro il duo gaio, convintamente. Anche al costo che debbano vincere gli ucraini (stranamente favoriti) con quella tamarrata.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blanco si è lanciato di schiena sulla folla ma non è stato afferrato dai fan. Nessuna conseguenza.
> Dopo il concerto Blanco è stato ricevuto da Bergoglio, come "momento di rinascita per i giovani dopo due anni di pandemia".*



Anche il mio dentista ha una foto dove abbraccia il Papa.

Immagino che sia costata come 50 escort russe di alto bordo, quella "foto"


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Aprile 2022)

Fuori luogo la dichiarazione in un evento pubblico. 
un conto è dirne di cotte e di crude in ambienti privati e personali (lo facciamo tutti) ma che un italiano prenda così posizione in un evento pubblico è da incoscienti. Metti che quel pazzo sganci un missile perché “Italia paese ostile” poi vai a raccontare alle vittime che era una gogliardata.

Ovviamente non succederà nulla, ma anche solo ci fosse uno 0,001% do creare una turbativa non mi sembra una gran uscita in pubblico del buon Damiano, la vita reale non sono le schermaglie o gli insulti a cui è abituato lui sui social, qualcuno lo avvisi.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' da un po' che mi accorgo che le news in questo paese sembrano sempre di più barzellette.
> Ma sono vere. Non so se ridere o piangere


A Imbroglio ormai mancano solo le corna sulla capoccia


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Fuori luogo la dichiarazione in un evento pubblico.
> un conto è dirne di cotte e di crude in ambienti privati e personali (lo facciamo tutti) ma che un italiano prenda così posizione in un evento pubblico è da incoscienti. Metti che quel pazzo sganci un missile perché “Italia paese ostile” poi vai a raccontare alle vittime che era una gogliardata.
> 
> Ovviamente non succederà nulla, ma anche solo ci fosse uno 0,001% do creare una turbativa non mi sembra una gran uscita in pubblico del buon Damiano, la vita reale non sono le schermaglie o gli insulti a cui è abituato lui sui social, qualcuno lo avvisi.


Si, la stessa cosa che pensavo. Si come che il clima internazionale è già di per se sereno, ci mancavano solo questi pervertiti a gettare benzina sul fuoco


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si, la stessa cosa che pensavo. Si come che il clima internazionale è già di per se sereno, ci mancavano solo questi pervertiti a gettare benzina sul fuoco


Infatti lo dicono nella canzone "Siamo fuori di testa". 

Ci sarebbe da discutere però sul "diversi da loro", visto che sono delle pecore come gli altri colleghi.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

*Come riportato da Repubblica, questa volta enormi polemiche nei confronti dei Maneksin dopo il "Fuck Putin". C'è chi attacca:"Putin ci liberi da loro". Chef Rubio li punge:"Cantate anche per la Palestina".*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Repubblica, questa volta enormi polemiche nei confronti dei Maneksin dopo il "Fuck Putin". C'è chi attacca:"Putin ci liberi da loro". Chef Rubio li punge:"Cantate anche per la Palestina".*


ahia segno che i nuovi eletti sono quelli col reggipetto


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2022)

Sinceramente ho infinita stima in Damiano


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Fuori luogo la dichiarazione in un evento pubblico.
> un conto è dirne di cotte e di crude in ambienti privati e personali (lo facciamo tutti) ma che un italiano prenda così posizione in un evento pubblico è da incoscienti. *Metti che quel pazzo sganci un missile perché “Italia paese ostile” poi vai a raccontare alle vittime che era una gogliardata.*
> 
> Ovviamente non succederà nulla, ma anche solo ci fosse uno 0,001% do creare una turbativa non mi sembra una gran uscita in pubblico del buon Damiano, la vita reale non sono le schermaglie o gli insulti a cui è abituato lui sui social, qualcuno lo avvisi.


Vent'anni fa questo pensiero non sarebbe passato nell'anticamera del cervello di nessuno... anche solo ipotizzare un concorso di colpa di un pensiero rispetto alle azioni di un folle è molto indicativo di come siamo tutti poco "centrati"nei ragionamenti e anche di come Orwell sia stato un gran profeta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

oh ragazzi ma è il mondo dello spettacolo, le band si sono sempre vestite in modo trasgressivo, è così da 40 anni. Mi sembra che facciate tragedie per il nulla cosmico. Parla uno che va in giro con la camicia e il maglioncino da sfigato eh, mica mi vesto come sti tizi


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Posso dirlo...? Leggo in molti di voi una paura incontrollabile che l'Italia venga coinvolta in una guerra e sembrate disposti a vivere sottomessi a un folle (seppure indirettamente) e a sacrificare gli Ucraini (tanto non abbiamo interessi) pur di non correre il minimo rischio personale. La libertà è un valore che ci è stato regalato, ma va mantenuto e non dato per scontato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo...? Leggo in molti di voi una paura incontrollabile che l'Italia venga coinvolta in una guerra e sembrate disposti a vivere sottomessi a un folle (seppure indirettamente) e a sacrificare gli Ucraini (tanto non abbiamo interessi) pur di non correre il minimo rischio personale. La libertà è un valore che ci è stato regalato, ma va mantenuto e non dato per scontato.


Ok, vallo a dire a quelli del Donbass che volevano essere liberi dal governo Poroshenko e per aver chiesto democraticamente un referendum sono stati bombardati. L'Ucraina è una torta spartita da USA e Russia, altro che libertàh. Vedetevi il documentario che ho postato in questa sezione. A me ha aperto gli occhi su molte cose.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vent'anni fa questo pensiero non sarebbe passato nell'anticamera del cervello di nessuno... anche solo ipotizzare un concorso di colpa di un pensiero rispetto alle azioni di un folle è molto indicativo di come siamo tutti poco "centrati"nei ragionamenti e anche di come Orwell sia stato un gran profeta.


soprattutto di un cantante, manco fosse Draghi. Comunque molti che fanno le minuzie all'Occidente, per me conoscono poco o nulla della Russia. Basta accendersi Russia1 il loro canale statale, o anche Yandex che è il loro motore di ricerca dove si informano i giovani perchè non credono alla TV (ovviamente controllato dal Cremlino anche questo): Campagne di lobotimizzazione e intimidazione verso l'occidente 7 su 7 h24. Da ANNI, non da ieri. Parlano allegramente di invadere paesi, lanciare atomiche, colonizzare di qui e di là, occidente cattivo, fake news su fake news...


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> soprattutto di un cantante, manco fosse Draghi. Comunque molti che fanno le minuzie all'Occidente, per me conoscono poco o nulla della Russia. Basta accendersi Russia1 il loro canale statale, o anche Yandex che è il loro social network (ovviamente controllato dal Cremlino): Campagne di lobotimizzazione e intimidazione verso l'occidente 7 su 7 h24. Da ANNI, non da ieri. *Parlano allegramente di invadere paesi, lanciare atomiche, colonizzare di qui e di là, occidente cattivo, fake news su fake news...*


Ci deve essere un errore di traduzione credo ti stia sbagliando.. come fai anche solo ad immaginare che un paese come la Russia che solo nell'ultimo secolo ha occupato militarmente a turno praticamente tutti gli stati europei eccetto le grandi potenze possa avere una visione del mondo così "Age of Empiresiana"? 
E' la NATO che non ha mai messo piede sul suolo russo la vera minaccia non farti confondere per favore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Come riportato da Repubblica, questa volta enormi polemiche nei confronti dei Maneksin dopo il "Fuck Putin". C'è chi attacca:"Putin ci liberi da loro". Chef Rubio li punge:"Cantate anche per la Palestina".*



Ma come si permette Chef Rubio (non sapevo esistesse ancora  ),non lo sa che ormai la Palestina è passata di moda ?
I maneschini,da "grandissimi antisistema",devono cavalcare l'onda del momento.


----------



## livestrong (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> soprattutto di un cantante, manco fosse Draghi. Comunque molti che fanno le minuzie all'Occidente, per me conoscono poco o nulla della Russia. Basta accendersi Russia1 il loro canale statale, o anche Yandex che è il loro motore di ricerca dove si informano i giovani perchè non credono alla TV (ovviamente controllato dal Cremlino anche questo): Campagne di lobotimizzazione e intimidazione verso l'occidente 7 su 7 h24. Da ANNI, non da ieri. Parlano allegramente di invadere paesi, lanciare atomiche, colonizzare di qui e di là, occidente cattivo, fake news su fake news...


Il problema sta sempre nel ragionamento binario. Se si critica una parte, si passa automaticamente come simpatizzanti dell'altra. Per fortuna è tutto molto più complesso di così


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ok, vallo a dire a quelli del Donbass che volevano essere liberi dal governo Poroshenko e per aver chiesto democraticamente un referendum sono stati bombardati. L'Ucraina è una torta spartita da USA e Russia, altro che libertàh. Vedetevi il documentario che ho postato in questa sezione. A me ha aperto gli occhi su molte cose.



Ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?! Non c'è nulla di vero, per dirtelo in modo educato. Non voglio annoiarti troppo (forse sarebbe anche inutile), ma ti dico che stai basando le tue convinzioni su fatti banalmente falsi.

- Nel 2014, quando Porošenko NON era presidente, qualche centinaio (!!!) di separatisti in Donbass, appoggiati, finanziati e armati dalla Russia, hanno occupato alcuni palazzi statali minacciando di deporre i governi locali.

- In seguito è stato indetto un referendum (ovviamente non legale) per il mese successivo. Chiaramente il Referendum non è stato riconosciuto da nessuno stato (Russia a parte) per le palesi violazioni alle più elementari logiche democratiche (non bastasse già il fatto che il Referendum non era legale). Per farti capire le urne erano trasparenti e le schede elettorali non si potevano piegare, non esistevano registri elettorali ed era possibile votare più volte, non erano ovviamente stati accettati osservatori internazionali. Non bastasse, è stato indetto anche un referendum autonomo, che ha dato risultati opposti (97% dei votanti voleva restare in Ucraina). 
A prescindere, questo referendum farsa ha avuto come risultato la proclamazione di indipendenza (ripeto, non riconosciuta da nessuno essendo il referendum una farsa e, comunque, non legittimo) su 2 delle 3 regioni in cui era stato indetto.

- Poco dopo Porošenko è stato eletto con libere elezioni, riconosciute internazionalmente e con osservatori e con una maggioranza schiacciante. Ovviamente per te questa elezione sarà stata farlocca (ufficiale, riconosciuta, con gli osservatori internazionali e milioni di voti di vantaggio per Porošenko), mentre i referendum farsa autoindetti con le urne trasparenti, senza elenchi elettorali e i filorussi armati nei seggi era un'espressione di democrazia che noi brutti occidentali abbiamo contrastato perchè appecorati agli USA.

Questa è solo la verità relativa all'inizio del tuo "racconto" (non solo tuo sia chiaro). Però si... chiaro.. se vuoi raccontare un film di fantascienza è colpa degli Americani e i Russi stanno salvando gli Ucraini dagli USA.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato urbi et orbi dai media del padronato, nella notte italiana, al Coachella, dove i Maneskin si sono esibiti, Damiano ha attaccato Putin urlando dal palco:"Fuck Putin! Vi siete divertiti? Anche noi ci divertiamo, è un privilegio vivere mentre le bombe cadono sulle città".



Un altro da arruolare nella legione straniera per l' Ucraina e da mandare lì a combattere( sempre che ne sia capace ).


----------



## livestrong (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo...? Leggo in molti di voi una paura incontrollabile che l'Italia venga coinvolta in una guerra e sembrate disposti a vivere sottomessi a un folle (seppure indirettamente) e a sacrificare gli Ucraini (tanto non abbiamo interessi) pur di non correre il minimo rischio personale. La libertà è un valore che ci è stato regalato, ma va mantenuto e non dato per scontato.


La libertà è un mantra comodo da perpetrare. In nome della libertà sono morte molte persone nella storia. Adesso immagino penserai che io sia un filomonarchico dittatoriale bolscevico, in realtà non è così. Sottolineo solo il fatto che la libertà, per esser tale, dovrebbe essere condivisa, globale. Siccome così non è, forse sarebbe meglio parlare di imperialismo. E del fatto che la mentalità occidentale andrebbe forse messa un attimo in discussione, cercando sempre il miglioramento.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?! *Non c'è nulla di vero, per dirtelo in modo educato*. Non voglio annoiarti troppo (forse sarebbe anche inutile), ma ti dico che stai basando le tue convinzioni su fatti banalmente falsi.
> 
> - Nel 2014, quando Porošenko NON era presidente, qualche centinaio (!!!) di separatisti in Donbass, appoggiati, finanziati e armati dalla Russia, hanno occupato alcuni palazzi statali minacciando di deporre i governi locali.
> 
> ...


I bombardamenti degli ucraini nel Donbass sono veri, così come la strage di Odessa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> oh ragazzi ma è il mondo dello spettacolo, le band si sono sempre vestite in modo trasgressivo, è così da 40 anni. Mi sembra che facciate tragedie per il nulla cosmico. Parla uno che va in giro con la camicia e il maglioncino da sfigato eh, mica mi vesto come sti tizi


ma infatti fossimo negli anni settanta, o in un universo parallelo in cui non sono mai esistiti band come i kiss o i marilyn manson potrei capire lo stupore


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I bombardamenti degli ucraini nel Donbass sono veri, così come la strage di Odessa.



Si, ovviamente tutte cose da contestualizzare molto attentamente. La guerra è terribile, e lo è da entrambe le parti (sempre, in qualsiasi cultura e in qualsiasi avvenimento storico, anche quelli che ci riguardano da vicino, vedi fascismo prima e resistenza poi), però questo non deve trasformarsi in qualunquismo. A volte (e in questo caso è così) c'è chi ha ragione e chi ha torto. Dal 2014 la Russia cerca di invadere con diversi metodi l'Ucraina "colpevole" di essere ormai orientata a un processo di occidentalizzazione (come se questa fosse una colpa per uno stato indipendente e sovrano). Porre invasore e invaso sullo stesso piano, anche se la condotta militare fosse uguale (e non lo è, sia ben chiaro), è qualcosa che non posso capire. Ma se così la pensi, spero che anche guardando al passato, per coerenza, tu abbia la stessa opinione su tutti i conflitti del 900: occupanti e occupati sullo stesso piano, buoni e cattivi giudicati solo sulle azioni di guerra.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma infatti fossimo negli anni settanta, o in un universo parallelo in cui non sono mai esistiti band come i kiss o i marilyn manson potrei capire lo stupore



sono cambiate solamente le tematiche, i boomers/generazione X si ribellavano alla società conservativa con droga/sesso/anti-religione, ovvero i tabù dell'epoca, con la generazione Y e Z si è passati alla fluidità di genere/razzismo ecc..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono cambiate solamente le tematiche, i boomers/generazione X si ribellavano alla società conservativa con droga/sesso/anti-religione, ovvero i tabù dell'epoca, con la generazione Y e Z si è passati alla fluidità di genere/razzismo ecc..


si ma non capisco tutto sto stupore su come si veste sto tizio, fosse una novità nell'ambiente rock lo capirei pure, ma è una roba vista e rivista gia 40 anni fa


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono cambiate solamente le tematiche, i boomers/generazione X si ribellavano alla società conservativa con droga/sesso/anti-religione, ovvero i tabù dell'epoca, con la generazione Y e Z si è passati alla fluidità di genere/razzismo ecc..


esatto...una volta il sesso era represso e si percepiva bigottismo (devi sposarti a 20 anni..se sei una donna e ti vesti in un certo modo sei una poco di buono ecc) e quindi ci si ribellava a questo

adesso il sesso è ultrasdoganato quindi non c'è nessuna ribellione da fare mentre si percepisce ancora una certa ostilità all'essere "diverso" (gay trans nero ecc) e quindi ci si ribella a questo

tra 20 anni chissà a cosa si ribelleranno..magari saremo quasi tutti vegani e i giovani mangeranno carne sul palco rivendicando la libertà alimentare (non sono ironico,,,)

giusto o sbagliato che sia presumo sia cosi il meccanismo..

ps;comunque complimenti ai Maneskin che fanno cantare il pubblico del Coachella in italiano...a me sembra ancora surreale!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ahia se hanno già bisogno di messaggi allineati per farsi notare è un brutto segnale
Cantassero e facessero il loro spettacolo sarebbe già bello a sufficienza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

*Parlate della guerra negli altri topic.*


----------



## vota DC (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto?! Non c'è nulla di vero, per dirtelo in modo educato. Non voglio annoiarti troppo (forse sarebbe anche inutile), ma ti dico che stai basando le tue convinzioni su fatti banalmente falsi.
> 
> - Nel 2014, quando Porošenko NON era presidente, qualche centinaio (!!!) di separatisti in Donbass, appoggiati, finanziati e armati dalla Russia, hanno occupato alcuni palazzi statali minacciando di deporre i governi locali.
> 
> ...


Poroshenko è la pezza americana al delirio europeo in Ucraina che finché c'era solo la UE a sobillare rischiava uno scenario libico con i neonazisti che prendevano il potere con la forza, ma non è che queste notizie siano state date così in risalto quindi non mi aspetto nulla da Damiano né gli faccio una colpa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Occhio che tutti i giovani di oggi, nelle università che contano, vengono formati su ste minchiate.
Ed un giorno comanderanno loro.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Questa la supera tutte "Come fai a dormire la notte" ahahahahhaahhahahahahah.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa la supera tutte "Come fai a dormire la notte" ahahahahhaahhahahahahah.


mbe a vedere coso con la tutina dei demolition e la vestaglietta di nadia cassini qualche incubo potrebbe venire


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

mi sono visto la prestazione di ieri quasi per intero...avrò staccato un paio di canzoni prima della fine circa e permettetemi di dire che possono piacere o meno ma in quel festival erano veramente l'unico gruppo rock (nel senso vero del termine) ho guardato qualche altro artista ed erano tutti pop,R&B,pop-rap ecc quindi a me che piace soprattutto il rock/metal mi sono piaciuti e per me hanno spaccato come sempre

per certi versi erano anche fuori contesto...visto che suonavano e cantavano sul serio...senza elettronica,autotune,e balletti vari


----------

